# Tool's Videos



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I figured the atmosphere and curious beauty of my faviorite band's videos could spark your interest, check them out!

Youtube:




Parabola (10 min but skip around a little and find the good parts 




The ending of Parabola (At least watch this)




stinkfist (misleading title)




Schism (An odd love story but deep meaning)
Then there is also Prison Sex (once again, misleading title) and Aenema but my comp blocks them


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Not a big TOOL fan myself, but they do make some damn weird vidoes. 
Prison Sex freaks me out. 

Take that anyway you'd like.


----------

